# Should I leave my torts heat lamp on over nigh?



## crystal1128 (Dec 12, 2012)

Im a new proud mom of a 4 year old Sulcata Tortoise. He is indoors as its to cold outside. At night it gets down to about 70 in the house. Should I leave his heat lamp on over night? I keep is UVB lamp on during the day when he is not running around the house.


----------



## gregcalverley0327 (Dec 12, 2012)

What are the temps inside the enclosure? With the humidity and everything it'll be colder in the enclosure so your probably going to want to get a CHE or ceramic heat emitter to leave on all the time


----------



## Zouave (Dec 12, 2012)

I leave the CHE on 24/7 and the UVB bulb is on a timer. If he is free to roam the house, I hope you've tort proofed.


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 13, 2012)

I use a 100 watt red heat lamp at night and he has an under the tank heater. Sulcata's need a temp of 90-100 to bask in and help digest their food, and a temp of 80-82 in the cool side of the enclosure.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Dec 13, 2012)

Zouave said:


> I leave the CHE on 24/7 and the UVB bulb is on a timer.



Ditto.


----------



## Redstrike (Dec 13, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Zouave said:
> 
> 
> > I leave the CHE on 24/7 and the UVB bulb is on a timer.
> ...



I like CHE's for this reason. 

Vertebrates contain a light-sensitive pineal gland as part of their endocrine system. It's really important in sleep cycles, secreting melatonin in the absence of light making it important for wake/sleep cycles and seasonal cues (mating, hibernation, etc.) It responds to light/dark cycles, so I see this as a biological reason for providing my tortoises light-free sleep at night using a CHE rather than a light-emitting source.


----------



## karleyreed (Dec 13, 2012)

I also leave my CHE on 24/7 just adjusting the temperatures from day to night


----------



## crystal1128 (Dec 13, 2012)

Zouave said:


> I leave the CHE on 24/7 and the UVB bulb is on a timer. If he is free to roam the house, I hope you've tort proofed.


----------



## Laura (Dec 13, 2012)

how big is your 4 year old? 
what are your plans in a few years when he is much bigger? can you house outside?


----------



## crystal1128 (Dec 13, 2012)

Laura said:


> how big is your 4 year old?
> what are your plans in a few years when he is much bigger? can you house outside?



He is 15lb right now. Yes we have plenty of room outside for him.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Dec 13, 2012)

70 degrees is perfectly fine for night time temps for your tortoise.


----------

